# In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische



## Leif (27. März 2007)

Hallo,

habe gerade gelesen, das ein Angler echt zwei mal großes Schwein gehabt haben muss.
Zwei solcher traumfische fängt kaum einer. und schon gar nicht in so kurzer zeit.
Gratulation zu solch einem Fang.
Aber lest selbst.

http://www.fischundfang.de/456,1540/






http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/msvc_intern/10967_13_20070326082348.jpg






http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/msvc_intern/10968_13_20070326082540.jpg

Da staunte auch Ralf Huber nicht schlecht, als am 3. März im Schluchsee ein 8 Kilo und 50 Gramm schwerer Salmonide seinen Gummi-Shad nahm.
Die 16-pfündige Seeforelle brachte es auf eine Länge von 84 Zentimetern. Ralf Huber aus Schwörstadt war eigentlich auf andere Raubfisch aus. Bereits am 5. Februar konnte er in dem Stausee im Südschwarzwald einen 11.400 Gramm schweren Zander beim Gummifischangeln überlisten.

Der Schluchsee ist mit 930 Metern über NN eine der höchstgelegen Talsperren in Deutschland. Das über 5 Quadratkilometer große Gewässer ist bis zu 61 Metern tief.


Quelle:

www.fischundfang.de


----------



## GerdS (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



Leif schrieb:


> Bereits am 5. Februar konnte er in dem Stausee im Südschwarzwald einen 11.400 Gramm schweren Zander beim Gummifischangeln überlisten.
> 
> Der Schluchsee ist mit 930 Metern über NN eine der höchstgelegen Talsperren in Deutschland. Das über 5 Quadratkilometer große Gewässer ist bis zu 61 Metern tief.
> 
> ...


 
Gibt es dort keine Schonzeit für Zander??
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## esox82 (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

sehr schöne fische,würde gerne tauschen


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



GerdS schrieb:


> Gibt es dort keine Schonzeit für Zander??
> Gruß
> Gerd



Naja, der zander ist ab April geschont soweit ich jetzt gegoolt habe. Die Seeforelle hätte wohl Schonzeit gehabt.
Aber das die erste Antwort gleich wieder so kommt, ist blöd. Das will ich mit dem thema nicht bezwecken. Sondern einfach mal ein paar schöne Fische zeigen.


----------



## Holger (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Is der Wahnsinn !!! Dem Fänger kann man echt nur herzlich gratulieren....

Aber jeder Angler kennt das......
Es gibt manchmal zeitliche Perioden, da fängst du über Wochen am Stück gut, kannst machen was du willst und die Fische beißen....und dann wiederum gibt’s Tage, Wochen......da geht absolut gar nix..........
Zwei wunderschöne Fische, vor allem der Zander ist superschön gekennzeichnet......


----------



## Torro (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



Leif schrieb:


> Naja, der zander ist ab April geschont soweit ich jetzt gegoolt habe. Die Seeforelle hätte wohl Schonzeit gehabt.
> Aber das die erste Antwort gleich wieder so kommt, ist blöd. Das will ich mit dem thema nicht bezwecken. Sondern einfach mal ein paar schöne Fische zeigen.



Sehr schöne Fische !
Am Härtesten allerdings 2 solche Fische im Monat wo andere Angler fast Ihr Leben lang davon Träumen einen davon zu Angeln |uhoh:

Aber Ich muss gestehen das Ich den gleichen Gedanken gehabt habe.
Hier hat der Zander bis 15.05 Schonzeit und wenn Ich hier am Gewässer stehen sollte mit diesem Zander im Arm und das in der Schonzeit zum Fotografieren und just in dem Moment kommt die WaPo oder die Fischereiaufsicht

Macht sich nicht so gut.


----------



## maesox (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Glaube daß der Angler diesen See sehr gut kennt und daher auch genau die Schonzeiten!! 

An dieser Stelle kann man dem Fänger nur ein dickes Petri für diese zwei Koffer wünschen!! Respekt!!!


----------



## Schluchseeler (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Ihr seid echt solche Neidhammel#d

Ich selbst angel am Schluchsee (hab eine Jahreskarte)

und der Fänger kennt sehr wohl die Schonzeiten!

Forellen haben eine Schonzeit bis zum 28.02
Und Zander erst ab dem 01. 04

Also was wollt ihr denn?

KLar über Schonzeiten lässt sich streiten, aber man muss auch nicht immer nur vom negativsten ausgehen....

Also gönnt doch anderen Anglern ihren Erfolg.
Ich sag nur PETRI HEIL dem Fänger!

Solche Fische will ich im Schluchsee auch mal erwischen|rolleyes


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



Schluchseeler schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt solche Neidhammel#d
> 
> Ich selbst angel am Schluchsee (hab eine Jahreskarte)
> 
> ...



Hi du. dann ist das schon mal geklärt.

Du wirst ja Ahnung haben wovon du schreibst.
Bevor einer selber nachschau, auf der folgenden homepage stand was anderes.
Aber fakt istdas was in den Papieren steht

http://www.asv-freiburg.de/Schonzeiten/schonzeiten.html


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

...echt zwei Top-Fische....


----------



## NorbertF (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



GerdS schrieb:


> Gibt es dort keine Schonzeit für Zander??
> Gruß
> Gerd



ab 1. April. Der Angler schont den Fisch eh das ganze Jahr habe ich das Gefühl.
Dein Kommentar war armselig und dumm. Wenn du schon stänkern willst dann mach dich wenigstens vorher sachkundig.


----------



## Schluchseeler (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Die Schonzeiten und Bestimmungen am Schluchsee haben sich jetzt innerhalb 2 Jahre schon 2 mal geändert.
Also ist die Seite wohl nicht ganz aktuell.
Deswegen gibt es jedes Jahr meist ein paar "Überraschungen" zwecks den Bestimmungen.


----------



## NorbertF (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi du. dann ist das schon mal geklärt.
> 
> Du wirst ja Ahnung haben wovon du schreibst.
> Bevor einer selber nachschau, auf der folgenden homepage stand was anderes.
> ...



Da steht auch Zanderschonzeit ab 1.4. 
Das ist in ganz Ba-Wü so. Zander ab 1.4. Das hat sich auch nicht geändert, das ist schon (immer?) lange so. Selbst wenn Schonzeit wäre heisst das ja nicht dass man nicht vielleicht welche fängt. Oder schreibst du auf deine Köder: "bitte keine Zander anbeissen"? Ich hab meinen grössten auch einen Tag vor Schonzeitende auf Tauwurm gefangen...


----------



## ae71 (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

hallo, also die schonmasse+  schonzeiten  dürfen die angelvereine nur verschärfen nicht entschärfen!
somit zum punkt:  http://lfvbaden.de/Aktuelles/Schonbestimmungen.html#anchor0
das heißt das diese zeiten und grössen sind einzuhalten und was der angelverein freiburg da drin stehen hat, kann nicht für schluchsee gelten, ausser die hätten dieses gewässer gepachtet. was sie wohl nicht haben da es nicht auf ihrer homepage steht, richtig schluchsseeler? 
wer den schluchsee bewirtschaftet weiß ich nicht, ich weiß auch nicht welche bestimmungen an diesem see herrschen aber wie schon gesagt nur verschärfen ist möglich!! also alles korrekt von dem fänger dieser tollen fische! ob sie nun schon abgelaicht haben oder nicht, ist ein anderes thema! er darfs  vom gesetzgeber aus, thema erledigt!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Da steht auch Zanderschonzeit ab 1.4.
> Das ist in ganz Ba-Wü so. Zander ab 1.4. Das hat sich auch nicht geändert, das ist schon (immer?) lange so. Selbst wenn Schonzeit wäre heisst das ja nicht dass man nicht vielleicht welche fängt. Oder schreibst du auf deine Köder: "bitte keine Zander anbeissen"? Ich hab meinen grössten auch einen Tag vor Schonzeitende auf Tauwurm gefangen...



Na na....ich habe esauf die Seeforelle beogen. Habe ja in meinem ersten Posting geschrieben, das der zander im April dran ist.


----------



## NorbertF (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Ich hab auch schon Forellen beim Zanderangeln und sogar beim Karpfenangeln gefangen. Wie machst du das dass sowas nicht passiert?


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon Forellen beim Zanderangeln und sogar beim Karpfenangeln gefangen. Wie machst du das dass sowas nicht passiert?



Du verstehst mich nicht.
ich habe nur gesagt, das die Seeforelle laut der Homepage eine andere schonzeit gehabt hätte. Aber darauf will ich mich und kann ich auch gar nicht berufen. mir ist das sowas von egal. Die fische sind astrein und Respekt dem Angler.


Mir passiert es auch dauernd das ich fische fange die ich gar nicht wollte.

hecht auf made
Zander auf tauwurm
Barsch auf Mais
Forelle auf Brotflocke oder Mais


das sind sachen die man nicht verhindern kann.
und das würde ich auch nie in frage stellen.
Es gibt allerdings Vereine, die ein Kunstköderverbot und köderfischverbot für manche zeiten aushängt.


----------



## NorbertF (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Ja und der Schluchsee gehört nicht dazu 
Der glückliche Fänger ist Spinnangler hab ich mal gehört. Die Fische schwimmen vermutlich eh wieder...es geht ja auch nicht gegen dich hier. Ich versteh nur nicht warum immer gestänkert wird (nicht von dir). Ist der Neid echt so groß dass man sich nicht mehr für seine Angelkollegen freuen kann?


----------



## ae71 (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

hallo, ja es scheint so, das der neid sehr groß ist! wie es aussieht, gibt es so viele menschen die es einfach nicht vertragen, das jemand besser angeln kann wie der andere, nicht verträgt das der andere mehr fängt, usw...
ich persönlich gönne jedem seine fische, solange sie legal gefangen worden sind! damit meine ich, ich gönne es nicht, wenn jemand während der schonzeit absichtlich fische fängt die man nicht mitnehmen darf und sie trotzdem mitnimmt! genauso gönne ich es nicht wenn man mit lebendem köderfisch angelt und die alle schlucken lässt. aber ansonsten jeder soviel so groß wie es der gesetzgeber will!
ich freue mich schon drauf wenn das gesetz rauskommt, das ab einer bestimmten grösse die fische zurückgesetzt werden müssen!!!! also ein maximal schonmass. also hecht bsp: schonmaß 50cm dann ab 1m wieder zurück und dazwischen wird entnommen, perfekt oder?!
grüsse
toni


----------



## ae71 (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

hallo, dem norbert gönne ich die fische immer, denn da sieht man wie  schlecht man selber ist, der hat ein biss nach dem anderen, und ich nebendran mit dem gleichen köder, nicht ein zupfer, das ist deprimierend aber ich weiß  somit, er kanns halt, und somit hat er sichs auch verdient, das als bsp!
grüsse
toni


----------



## NorbertF (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

lol Toni 
Das stimmt aber jetzt so nicht, da gehört auch viel Glück dazu und ausserdem hab ich mehr Erfahrung an dem Gewässer. Deine Fische kommen auch noch!


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Der glückliche Fänger ist Spinnangler hab ich mal gehört.



Hi du.

Wenn er sie auf Gummifisch gefangen hat gehe ich mal davon aus, das er kein Stipper ist


----------



## NorbertF (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Ich sollte lesen lernen....


----------



## Schluchseeler (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Richtig, der ASV Freiburg hat den Schluchsee NICHT gepachtet.
Soviel ich weiß ist das vom Ort Schluchsee aus gesteuert.
Der Schluchsee behergt bestimmt ein paar solche Exemplare, aber dort zu angeln ist echt nicht einfach!
Aber dieses Jahr hoffe ich, dass es bei mir auch mal ein paar vorzeigbare Fänge gibt#6


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich sollte lesen lernen....



ich verkneif mir jedes Kommentar.


----------



## NorbertF (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Hau ruhig rein, ich habs verdient 
Am Schluchsee werde ich dieses Jahr auch verstärkt angreifen, ist ein schwieriges aber lohnendes Revier. Wer da regelmässig gute Fänge macht, der hat es sich hart erarbeitet und somit auch verdient.


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



Schluchseeler schrieb:


> Richtig, der ASV Freiburg hat den Schluchsee NICHT gepachtet.
> Soviel ich weiß ist das vom Ort Schluchsee aus gesteuert.
> Der Schluchsee behergt bestimmt ein paar solche Exemplare, aber dort zu angeln ist echt nicht einfach!
> Aber dieses Jahr hoffe ich, dass es bei mir auch mal ein paar vorzeigbare Fänge gibt#6



Umso mehr ist die leistung hoch anzurechnen.


----------



## thorsten73 (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Ich habe im Juni vor zwei Jahren einen Barsch mit 49 cm und einen mit 45 cm gefangen. DAS war einfach nur ein geiles Gefühl, deshalb gönn ich dem Schwarzwälder diese super Fische von Herzen- er hat sich bestimmt genauso gefreut.
Auch der Schluchsee hat tolle Barsche (letztes Jahr im August einen mit 40 cm). Und Barsche haben zum Glück keine Schonzeit sodass die "Zeigefinger-nach-oben-Schonzeit-und-C&R-Debattler-und außerdem-bin-ich-moralisch-besser-als-andere-Angler" Kollegen keinen Stoff zum stänkern haben.

Auf dass die Schonzeit endet !


----------



## esox82 (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



thorsten73 schrieb:


> "Zeigefinger-nach-oben-Schonzeit-und-C&R-Debattler-und außerdem-bin-ich-moralisch-besser-als-andere-Angler"


 
ein schönes wort! 
bitte um eintrag ins wörterbuch!!! 
mfg Andy


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



esox82 schrieb:


> ein schönes wort!
> bitte um eintrag ins wörterbuch!!!
> mfg Andy



Eignet sich gut für das Spiel tabu oder Galgenmännchen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Wirklich schöne Fische kann man nur Gratulieren

mfg Flo


----------



## duck_68 (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Gratulation dem Fänger zu den beiden schönen Fischen!!!


Martin


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Boah, tolle Fische, Respekt !

Und die Neider und Moralprediger sind schlimmer als die Kormorane........

denn letztere sind wenigstens Gebietsweise zum Abschuß freigegeben. 

Ralf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Na, für eine Freigabe des Abschusses für Neider und Moralprediger hättest Du doch bestimmt nichts gegen! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Dann noch mal was zu den Bildern oben. 
Der Zander finde ich, sieht ja noch ganz normal aus. Die Forelle aber, |uhoh: 
mein erster Gedanke war: ist das Vieh unproportioniert, fett und häßlich. Sehen die alle so aus?, also in den kleinen Exemplaren bei uns schauen die ganz anders aus, wie ne hübsche Forelle halt. 

Da mußte ich mich ja direkt seelisch wappnen, wenn sowas mal dran tobt. :g 
Aber wahrscheinlich sieht man im Wasser erstmal nicht so viel und in-aqua-alive siehts hoffentlich schöner aus. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



> Boah, tolle Fische, Respekt !
> 
> Und die Neider und Moralprediger sind schlimmer als die Kormorane........
> 
> denn letztere sind wenigstens Gebietsweise zum Abschuß freigegeben


Der war gut )))


----------



## Sebÿ (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Wenn ihr nun diese ganzen Neider zum Abschuss freigeben werdet, 
was soll diese große Welt dann mit nur einem kleinen häufchen Menschen?|supergri |supergri 

Die Fische fallen beide in die Kategorie
> SUPERMEGAOBERKLASSE <
Nicht nur respekt dem Angler sondern auch repekt dem Fisch!
Kann man nur sagen: Klasse gewachsen Junge/Mädel|supergri
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Hallo, schön das es nicht eskaliert ist.
Lob Lob Lob an alle.

ich wüsste gar nicht was ich lieber gefangen hätte.

Wahrscheinlich die seeforelle,
weil ein zander in mehreren gewässern in großen größen vorkommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



Leif schrieb:


> ich wüsste gar nicht was ich lieber gefangen hätte.


Ich in dem Fall schon genau: Den Zander wenn er denn 1,01m hätte. 
Ansonsten jetzt lieber (=Zanderschonzeit) die Forelle für ein Pfannenfestmahl! :g


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich in dem Fall schon genau: Den Zander wenn er denn 1,01m hätte.
> Ansonsten jetzt lieber (=Zanderschonzeit) die Forelle für ein Pfannenfestmahl! :g



Was meinst du wieviele Leute auf die Forelle neidisch sind.
Schleppen sie Jahrelang den perlmuttlöffel durch den see und dann kommt einer mit Gummifisch und der Fisch ist draussen.
So ist angeln halt.


----------



## maesox (28. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

....tja,soviel zum Thema zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort#6


----------



## ae71 (28. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

hallo, würde mich ja jetzt interessieren, wieviele gummis jetzt verkauft werden, und am schluchsee versenkt werden!
es lebe das gummi!!!
grüsse
toni


----------



## NorbertF (28. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

àm Schluchsee ist versenken auch einfacher als anderswo^^
bei den ganzen Bäumen da drin!


----------



## maesox (28. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



NorbertF schrieb:


> àm Schluchsee ist versenken auch einfacher als anderswo^^
> bei den ganzen Bäumen da drin!


 


...ja und wo man viel versenken kann hat`s meist viele ,große Fische!!!! Lieber so wie andersrum!!!!


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Da hast du Recht.

ist meistens so.
Wenn sie an einer gut zugänglichen stelle stehen würden, wären sie schon weg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



Leif schrieb:


> Schleppen sie Jahrelang den perlmuttlöffel durch den see und dann kommt einer mit Gummifisch und der Fisch ist draussen.
> So ist angeln halt.


Also wenn ich mir alleine meine Gummifischerrungenschaften der letzten Monate so anschaue, dann wundert mich das eigentlich nicht, würde als Fisch da auch viel eher anbeissen. 
Aber sollen sie man ruhig alle lieber mit ihren althergebrachten Ködern weiterangeln, besonders gut das so zu wissen. :g

Und zu den Hindernissen: Na klar, sowas sind wirklich Unterstände, Fischbunker. #6
Wenn es dann auch noch ordentlich weite und tiefe Bereiche gibt, kann der Fisch sich ja auch gut verstecken und schön heranwachsen. Und das Beangeln von umgefallenen Bäumen und dergleichen hat immer was doppelt prickelndes, die nahe Ahnung vom Fisch und dann das Spiel mit dem dichte-ran aber nicht hängenbleiben. :m


----------



## nordman (28. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

sauber! fette gratulation an den fænger!#6

und ich bin wirklich *nicht* neidisch! denn genau diese beiden fischarten gehøren zu den wenigen, bei denen ich mit meinen rekordgrøssen zufrieden bin, auch wenn sie zumindest gewichtsmæssig da nicht mithalten kønnen (meine seeforelle war aber længer, wenn der zander schon nur etwas mehr als halb so schwer war...). man muss auch mal zufrieden sein kønnen, nicht wahr?

und da ich keine gelegenheit zum angeben auslasse, hier nochmal kurz meine beweisbilder::q:q:q


http://img48.*ih.us/img48/5845/sefojq1.jpg http://img259.*ih.us/img259/610/zanderpd3.jpg


----------



## thorsten73 (28. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Also nordman......DAS sind mal schöne Fische. Das ist keine Angeberei. Vielmehr dank ich Dir dass ich die Fotos sehen darf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Jupp, wirklich schöne Fische und gute Bilder, das ist klasse! #6


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



nordman schrieb:


> sauber! fette gratulation an den fænger!#6
> 
> und ich bin wirklich *nicht* neidisch! denn genau diese beiden fischarten gehøren zu den wenigen, bei denen ich mit meinen rekordgrøssen zufrieden bin, auch wenn sie zumindest gewichtsmæssig da nicht mithalten kønnen (meine seeforelle war aber længer, wenn der zander schon nur etwas mehr als halb so schwer war...). man muss auch mal zufrieden sein kønnen, nicht wahr?
> 
> ...




Gratulation.

Worauf hast du die Forelle gefangen. Schöner Fisch mit mächtiger schwanzflosse.


----------



## NorbertF (28. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



thorsten73 schrieb:


> Also nordman......DAS sind mal schöne Fische. Das ist keine Angeberei. Vielmehr dank ich Dir dass ich die Fotos sehen darf.



Da schliesse ich mich an.


----------



## nordman (28. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



Leif schrieb:


> Gratulation.
> 
> Worauf hast du die Forelle gefangen. Schöner Fisch mit mächtiger schwanzflosse.



danke euch!

silber-roter møre silda 22g.


----------



## Leif (29. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



nordman schrieb:


> danke euch!
> 
> silber-roter møre silda 22g.



Puh, das war bestimmt ein Erlebnis.
Darf ich mal fragen wie die Maßen für die Forellen war Vor allem die länge?


----------



## nordman (29. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

klar, 87cm und 10 pfd, war ein sehr schlanker fisch. gefangen in der vorma in der næhe von oslo.


----------



## Leif (29. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



nordman schrieb:


> klar, 87cm und 10 pfd, war ein sehr schlanker fisch. gefangen in der vorma in der næhe von oslo.



Starke Leistung. echt ein TraumHast du gezielt auf sie geangelt?


----------



## nordman (29. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

ja, das war gezielt und mit voller absicht. die meisten einheimischen dort haben so einen fisch noch nicht gefangen, und besonders gross ist die bestandsdichte dort auch nicht. 

ich hab mich da also eher auf 10.000 wuerfe eingestellt als auf 1000. 

und was passiert? so ein fisch knallt bei mir schon beim dritten wurf auf den blinker...:m so kanns gehen...

ich hatte dazu mal eine ganze fotoserie in der rubrik binnengewæsser norwegen eingestellt, aber da schaut irgendwie so gut wie niemand rein.

meine freundin war dabei und konnte die ganze zeit bilder machen:



http://img67.*ih.us/img67/1775/sj1bv9.jpg

http://img238.*ih.us/img238/9773/sj2by2.jpg
http://img508.*ih.us/img508/7944/sj3kk1.jpg
http://img505.*ih.us/img505/8199/sj4rf5.jpg
http://img162.*ih.us/img162/6448/sj5xv8.jpg

das ist uebrigens noch gar nicht lange her, das war am 10. februar dieses jahr


----------



## Huchenfreak (29. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

@Nordman: Hammer! Danke für die super Bilder!


----------



## bazawe (29. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

@nordmann
Petri zu den beiden Fischen, besonders zu der schönen Forelle.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## admiral1 (29. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

@Angeldet
die ausgewachsenen Seeforellen sind in unseren Breitengraden alle "gedrungen" und gehen in die Breite, was ein wenig dicklich erscheint ;-) Dieser Fisch ist dazu noch im Laichkleid (Leichhaken, braune Färbung).

@nordman
der Fisch ist wirklich extrem schlank, aber wunderschön. Weisst Du, ob die Seeforellen dort alle so schlank werden?


----------



## nordman (29. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

@admiral: ja, die fische sind dort alle ziemlich schlank. es handelt sich zwar um seeforellen, die stehen aber das ganze jahr in einem fluss, der sogar ziemlich schnell fliesst. der kørperbau erinnert stark an einen huchen, was auch kein zufall ist, denn die forellen besetzen dort exakt die økologische nische, die die huchen im donauraum innehaben. 
sie ernæhren sich als grøssere fische beispielsweise vorwiegend von æschen.


----------



## Leif (29. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Das hört sich intressant an. Weiß du wie schwer die schwersten dort sind?


----------



## nordman (29. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

ja, das maximalgewicht liegt etwa bei 15 kg. absolute granaten sind das.


----------



## Leif (29. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Ich glaube ich komme dich mal besuchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



nordman schrieb:


> ich hatte dazu mal eine ganze fotoserie in der rubrik bimmengewæsser norwegen eingestellt, aber da schaut irgendwie so gut wie niemand rein.


Nana, was meinste wie schnell ich das aber gleich gesehen und gelesen hatte! 



> meine freundin war dabei und konnte die ganze zeit bilder machen:


super, und sowieso: Gute Fotografen bzw. Fotografinnen vor! #6

"Huchenforellen" gefällt mir ganz doll, dann ist das ja mit der Gestalt und dem Fließwassertraining eine ganz besondere Sache. Vermisse die wilden Flußkämpferfische doch inzwischen, hier immer in Seen unterwegs.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Seeforelle?

Ich würde mal sagen, dass das eine absteigende Meerforelle ist. Die sehen halt so aus nach dem Laichgeschäft. 
Trotzdem Petri, netter Fisch.

Uli


----------



## Leif (30. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Mhhh....da brauchen wir mal Fachmänner.
Hat noch einer Ahnung?


----------



## nordman (30. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Seeforelle?
> 
> Ich würde mal sagen, dass das eine absteigende Meerforelle ist. Die sehen halt so aus nach dem Laichgeschäft.
> Trotzdem Petri, netter Fisch.
> ...



glaubst du etwa, ich hab mir das ausgedacht? dorthin kønnen keine meerforellen aufsteigen, konnten sie auch nie. ist ne stationær im fluss lebende seeforelle, kannst mir glauben. ist eine besonderheit an der vorma. aber vielleicht weisst du da ja besser bescheid als ich oder auch als wissenschaftler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*



nordman schrieb:


> ist ne stationær im fluss lebende seeforelle



Das ist doch doch ganz klar: :g
Das ist eine Stromforelle, keine Seeforelle und keine Meerforelle. :q

Kein Streit, sind doch eh alles die gleiche Art mit (variablen) Standortformen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forelle
# Bachforelle (Salmo trutta fario)
# Seeforelle (Salmo trutta lacustris)
# Meerforelle (Salmo trutta trutta)

Gibt noch 13 (!) Andere , also alleine laut Wikipedia 16 Standortformen, wo ich jetzt mal vorläufig dazusetze: :m 
# Stromforelle (Salmo trutta fluvius) oder (Salmo trutta lacustris fluvius) 

Die Feuerland-Meerforelle fehlt ja auch dabei, wobei das angeblich ein Bachforellenstamm war, aber die ist erkennbar anders (brauner bleibend) als die Ostsee-Meerforelle und sogar größer werdend.
Von der Definition her wäre eine Klassische Seeforelle ja eine, die nur ganz kurz zum Laichen in die im See einmündenden Bäche und Flüsse zieht, ansonsten im Freiwasser eines großen Sees lebt. Solche hab ich z.B. hier im Harz in der Talsperre, neben den mehr gelb-braunen Bachforellen als Teichforellen im kleinen Stauseen . Die Fluß-Bachforelle, die wirklich im Fluß lebt, ist von der Gestalt auch schon wieder etwas anders.

Und wenn ich das lese, dann ist sowieso alles andere wurscht: 
"Das Limnologische Institut in Lunz am See verfügt aber über ein Alkoholpräparat einer Seeforelle mit 160 cm Länge." :k :k :k


----------



## nordman (30. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

richtig, det, genau so ist es. da aber im allgemeinen nur zwischen bach-, meer- und seeforelle unterschieden wird, passt am ehesten die bezeichnung seeforelle. erst seit kuerzerem unterscheidet man auch noch die strom- oder flussforelle.

auch im alpenraum, vor allem rhein und einmuendende fluesse, wo es keinen huchen gibt, kommt die stromforelle vor, die, wie schon gesagt, die økologische nische eben dieses huchens besetzt. es gibt auch in norwegen noch andere gewæsser, wo stromforellen vorkommen, der beruehmte lachsfluss gaula gehørt im "lachsfreien" oberlauf beispielsweise dazu, aber es gibt noch mehr, wie die moelva in nordland.

im sueden bildet die vorma, die der auslauf von norwegens grøsstem binnensee mjøsa zu norwegens længstem fluss glomma ist, mit der glomma zusammen das einzige vorkommen von stromforellen.

dabei vermischen sich die vormaforellen teilweise mit den seeforellen der mjøsa, die offenbar auch teilweise in die vorma ziehen. 10% der vorma fische sind abgewanderte mjøsaforellen. diese werden næmlich besetzt und durch beschneidung der fettflosse markiert. und wenn man jetzt mal genau auf das bild schaut, wird man feststellen, dass die von mir gefangene forelle zu den 10% gehørt, die quasi zugewandert sind.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

Aha!!!

Dann mal extrem sorry. War nicht bös gemeint.

Uli


----------



## nordman (30. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

 weiss ja auch kaum einer. uebrigens, in norwegen kønnen solche verwechslungen im sprachgebrauch gar nicht entstehen: da ist alles, was keine roten punkte hat, eine sjøørret.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

und ørret = Forelle, allgemein? entspricht mein ich dem schwedischen öring.
Kann zwar ein bischen schwedisch lesen, so aus reiner langer Gewohnheit, aber mit dem Verständnis deines norwegischen Textes wars dann nur ganz oberflächlich. |supergri


----------



## admiral1 (30. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

@nordman
ich hab schon einige typische "Bergforellen" in Norwegen gefangen, klein, braun und auch "nur" schwarze Punkte. Die werden aber doch sicher nicht "sjøørret" genannt? Oder gibts für die einen extra-Namen?


----------



## nordman (30. März 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

ørret = öring = forelle, korrekt.

nee, diese braunen forellen heissen einfach ørret, ich weiss, dass sie manchmal auch keine rooten punkte haben, so wie die bachforellen auf den britischen inseln. ne sjøørret muss natuerlich ausserhalb der laichzeit schøn silbrig sein.

die kleinwuechsigen forellen aus hochgelegenen seen werden auch fjellørret genannt, also bergforellen.


----------



## Leif (2. April 2007)

*AW: In einem Monat zwei Rekordfische*

hallo,

man merkt, das die meisten Norwegen halt nur mit Pilker und Boot kennen.
Norwegen hat aber auzch wohl einiges anderes an fischen zu bieten.
Da es hier eh schon kunterbunt zugeht, kann ich ja mal ne frage noch stellen.
Wie schaut es mit Aalen bei euch aus?


----------

